# New Gucci Bag- Love or hate?



## jdepp_84 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tag price- $1,395.

I like this better than the Fendi bag.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

I like the white one!


----------



## princess_20 (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the white one!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 18, 2007)

Cute, but I would not spend that kind of money on a handbag.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 18, 2007)

It looks ok. I wouldn't go ga-ga over it...but then again, I'd have to see it in person.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks ok. I wouldn't go ga-ga over it...but then again, I'd have to see it in person. Agreed!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 19, 2007)

It's too square.

I like a bit of rectangular look, haha.


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 19, 2007)

love it,but would never spend that much $$ on it



not even if i was rich


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 19, 2007)

I love those!


----------



## nics1972 (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute, but I would not spend that kind of money on a handbag.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, the white one is very clean looking.


----------



## mayyami (Jul 20, 2007)

Hate it. I wouldn't pay more than $10 for that.


----------



## jbirdjr (Jul 20, 2007)

I like it but i dont love it and would definitely not spend that much money on a bag


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jul 20, 2007)

not my cup of tea.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 21, 2007)

It makes me think of a bowling ball bag, but it is not that awful, but not ... nice either.


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wouldn't spend that much money on a bag that's not very original..


----------



## ivette (Jul 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute, but I would not spend that kind of money on a handbag. same here


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 22, 2007)

Love the white.


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 28, 2007)

They are cute!


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 28, 2007)

i LOVE this bag!!!!!!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute but not worth the price tag.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 30, 2007)

Its not that bad at all, but I'm not spending $1,395 for it though.


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 31, 2007)

Def the white one


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

i think this bag is SUPER cuteeee .. deff worth the money


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

luv them both!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 7, 2007)

like it, but that price is ridiculous. I can see no reason for them to be so expensive


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 7, 2007)

They're cute, I love the white one. If only they wern't so pricey!


----------



## atractive lady (Aug 7, 2007)

> They're cute' date=' I love the white one. so If only they wern't pricey![/quote']the same


----------



## bCreative (Aug 9, 2007)

Don;t really like them


----------



## farris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

hate...I have to have a shoulder bag


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

love it


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmmm... not my style.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 15, 2007)

It's okay, a little blah...for the price tag.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 15, 2007)

they cute


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 15, 2007)

I actually like those. Id buy one just not for that price.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 15, 2007)

Meh. I don't really like it.


----------



## makeuptard (Aug 15, 2007)

hates a strong word.. I prefer butt ugly





and way too ****ing expensive for a NAME!


----------



## smoochies (Aug 23, 2007)

is not bad.


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 23, 2007)

_Love it! _


----------



## lagirl1578 (Aug 24, 2007)

It's ok.


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm not feelin this


----------



## Nox (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks ok. I wouldn't go ga-ga over it...but then again, I'd have to see it in person. Same here! I have a feeling I would favor the black one over the white one though.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 25, 2007)

I would prefer spend that money on a dress. Its okay though.



Babyangel


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

i'm so picky w/ my purses, the leather looks patent (which honestly isnt worth more then twenty bucks, max) &amp; just tacky.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 17, 2007)

Way to expensive.


----------



## sara cassandra (Oct 18, 2007)

i like 'em both but it would kill my purse!!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 18, 2007)

no way!


----------



## fawp (Oct 18, 2007)

It's a little too boxy for my taste.


----------



## aalore (Oct 19, 2007)

it's cute but too expensive


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

Love them both.....gucci is great, especially the packaging


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Nice bag. I would pay $1,395 for it tho'.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Jan 12, 2008)

Its just okay for me.. I dont like their logo too much.


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think it's a cute bag.. just not $1395 worth of cute.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2008)

Too many dollars for such a bag, rather spend that sort of money on something else. BTW I think its OK if just a little bit boxy.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Not so much! Too rich for my blood!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 13, 2008)

The white one is cute, but I don't think I'd buy it.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 14, 2008)

i like the white one, but i wouldn't be caught with it.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 14, 2008)

No. Not for the price.


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 9, 2008)

i think the gucci d gold looks better.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Aug 27, 2008)

It is ok...I think it is a little to trendy for my style. It has the potential to be a classic but I don't know????


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 28, 2008)

I love it, but Id never buy it, unless I was famous lol. Thats way too expensive for a purse!!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hate both of them


----------



## NathanRosseiste (Sep 20, 2008)

hello

welcome

hello everyone

hi


----------



## kcam125 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks good.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 21, 2008)

i love both colours! i can't choose! lol

its a gorgeous bag


----------

